# Good bye my first squat.



## urchin (Jun 9, 2014)

My first squat was a doctor's office in Nampa, ID on 12th avenue, a major road. I say "was" because today it is being torn down. I found out today.

I was sleeping when I heard the sound and sight of kickingt a side door. I peeked and saw two construction men who jumped back in surprise. They asked what are you doing and I said resting. They told me the building has to come down so get my stuff and leave. I didn't have the manpower to force them away (the big drawback of squatting alone) so I said okay after I smoked a bowl I left.

I am going to take pictures of it. It was a nice place. It makes me a little sad too. I had high hopes for it, but like all good squats you likely had to end some time.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2014)

True that, squats come and go. There will be plenty more


----------



## Sip (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, urchin.


----------



## urchin (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm keeping the keys as a souvenir and making them part of my necklace.


----------



## Hylyx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hah, the last 3 squats I live in in Seattle were all torn down to make way for condos or apartments. It's a common ending for good places to live.  Looks like you had a good run, and maybe the cleanest squat in history!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd say it was a success considering you weren't hauled off.

Hoooooray for free rent!


----------

